# Frontcourt rotation?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And why Iavaroni isn't playing Kwame? I would rather see him in the court than see Collins or Cardinal. If they won't play him, they should just waive him, period.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Zuca said:


> And why Iavaroni isn't playing Kwame? I would rather see him in the court than see Collins or Cardinal. If they won't play him, they should just waive him, period.


His contract will expire at the end of the season, they don't need to waive him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

Hey I havn't been watching any Grizz games,, is Kwame getting any game time? How have the minutes basically been split so far between your bigs?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

This confused me for a bit.

:lol:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



croco said:


> His contract will expire at the end of the season, they don't need to waive him.


Sure, there is no need to waive him due to his expiring contract, but they should do it to allow him to sign with another team where he can play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Zuca said:


> Sure, there is no need to waive him due to his expiring contract, but they should do it to allow him to sign with another team where he can play.


Why would anyone do anything FOR Kwame..?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Hey I havn't been watching any Grizz games,, is Kwame getting any game time? How have the minutes basically been split so far between your bigs?


Warrick's been getting 30-40 minutes depending on how lazy his defense is that night and depending on how much we're getting killed.

Cardinal's consistently been getting 20 minutes.

Milicic gets roughly 20-25. 

Collins, the last few games, has been getting under 10 minutes a game. Kwame played in two-straight games for about an average of 28, started the second game and bombed. He's only played garbage time since, if at all.

Collins and Kwame have been interchangeable, as have all the guys (besides Warrick) to a certain extent for the past two weeks. It wouldn't surprise me to see Kwame get Collins' minutes and Collins racking up DNP-CDs next week. But things are _starting_ to fall into place.

Warrick's obviously the only somewhat talented big on the team, so his minutes are going to be there. Cardinal has, in defiance of God Himself, carved out a role on this team. I think he's going to be getting consistent burn until either he breaks down or the season ends. And Darko has played very well for his standards the last three games. Unless he has a meltdown, I don't see him falling behind Kwame or Collins in the rotation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Zuca said:


> Sure, there is no need to waive him due to his expiring contract, but they should do it to allow him to sign with another team where he can play.


I think we've done enough people favors this year (Gasol, Stoudamire, the Lakers franchise). We don't owe Kwame Brown a darn thing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

And for the record, I like Kwame about twice as much as I like Collins. Kwame's at least interesting when he's out there. With Kwame, he'll at least show a flash once every 20 minutes of why he got drafted (note that I didn't say No. 1 overall, just that he got drafted).

Collins is just a good-for-nothing bum and no more athletic or coordinated than I am. He's the walking definition of a guy who only started playing basketball because he was bigger and taller than everyone else.

And since I like Kwame only twice as much, that should tell you something about Kwame, too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Rawse said:


> Warrick's been getting 30-40 minutes depending on how lazy his defense is that night and depending on how much we're getting killed.
> 
> Cardinal's consistently been getting 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


Wow.. Reading your list all your bigs and their double digit minutes.. You guys got a better record than us but I feel sorry for you.. :laugh:

Why is Cardinal consistently getting 20 minutes? Am I just hating on him or does the guy actually have some use to your team?

And I agree, Warrick's _"somewhat talented"_ but he's wasting away some potentially good years surrounded by the other guys..

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Rawse said:


> And for the record, I like Kwame about twice as much as I like Collins. Kwame's at least interesting when he's out there.
> 
> Collins is just a good-for-nothing bum and no more athletic or coordinated than I am. He's the walking definition of a guy who only started playing basketball because he was bigger and taller than everyone else.
> 
> And since I like Kwame only twice as much, that should tell you something about Kwame, too.


:rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

Oh yeah, and Andre Brown is getting no minutes at all. Zilch. Forgot he was even on the team.

If you need a comparison, he's basically a more-athletic Jason Collins, except three inches shorter and hands soaked in lube. Or a lesser-talented version of Alexander Johnson with a higher basketball IQ.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Why is Cardinal consistently getting 20 minutes? Am I just hating on him or does the guy actually have some use to your team?


I'll give Cardinal this much. He works his tail off when he's out there, he seems to know what to do, and his three-point percentage is respectable (though when he misses, he's usually way off).

Aside from that, basically useless.

But that whole "working his tail off" thing makes him more popular with the coaches than Kwame. The "knowing what he's doing" thing automatically makes him better than Andre, and Jason Collins can't shoot threes. Or twos. Or ones.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

I'm just going off a faint memory but was Alexander Johnson on your team last season? Or was it someone else.. Anyway, why'd you let him go?
He's plays for us now on the Heat but I remember when we signed him some fans of his previous team came in saying they were sad to see him go and would rather have kept him around.

Havn't seen Andre Brown but I heard he's been good friends with Rudy Gay ever since joining the team, thats gotta be a plus :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*

Johnson thought he was more than a role player which was basically why the Grizzlies waived him. If he can put that mentality aside he has a future in the league based on the fact that he is a big who isn't a stiff. 

Warrick is by far the best player out of big men rotation and he should still not start for any competitive team. It's no wonder that Carmelo and him both went to Syracuse, their games are somewhat similar, both don't play defense and their statistical impact is overrated. The difference is that Carmelo is a lot more talented and gets away with his laziness on defense because he is a way better offensive player. 

I think even Earl Boykins could post up Warrick, that's how bad he is defensively.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



croco said:


> Johnson thought he was more than a role player which was basically why the Grizzlies waived him. If he can put that mentality aside he has a future in the league based on the fact that he is a big who isn't a stiff.


Ah k. He's been fine so far, but thats not saying much on a team starting Mark Blount at center I guess..


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Rawse said:


> And for the record, I like Kwame about twice as much as I like Collins. Kwame's at least interesting when he's out there. With Kwame, he'll at least show a flash once every 20 minutes of why he got drafted (note that I didn't say No. 1 overall, just that he got drafted).
> 
> Collins is just a good-for-nothing bum and no more athletic or coordinated than I am. He's the walking definition of a guy who only started playing basketball because he was bigger and taller than everyone else.
> 
> And since I like Kwame only twice as much, that should tell you something about Kwame, too.


LOL u still like him better than Swift?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



HeaVINsent15 said:


> LOL u still like him better than Swift?


Do I like him _better_? No. I've never said I did.

Would I rather have Swift back on the team? Again, no. 

My ideal scenario is to have Collins on the team and not playing than have Stromile on the team (and in the locker room) getting minutes. As soon as Collins starts getting DNP-CDs, I'll be somewhat content.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Rawse said:


> Do I like him _better_? No. I've never said I did.
> 
> Would I rather have Swift back on the team? Again, no.
> 
> My ideal scenario is to have Collins on the team and not playing than have Stromile on the team (and in the locker room) getting minutes. As soon as Collins starts getting DNP-CDs, I'll be somewhat content.


 Yeah you did. You came to our thread and started raving about how Swift was horrible too. Than you saw Collins play and you were like ****.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



HeaVINsent15 said:


> Yeah you did. You came to our thread and started raving about how Swift was horrible too. Than you saw Collins play and you were like ****.


Well, then I didn't say what you originally said, did I? Swift _is_ horrible, I said it, and I'll continue to say it. He was horrible tonight, in fact, and can barely find the court in Jersey right now. Has he already turned the coaching staff off with his laziness or is he too stupid to learn a new playbook?

I don't remember saying Collins was ever a better player, just that I'd rather have him on my team over Swift because Swift was turning into such a cancer in the locker room and is just an overall doofus.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



Rawse said:


> And for the record, I like Kwame about twice as much as I like Collins. Kwame's at least interesting when he's out there. With Kwame, he'll at least show a flash once every 20 minutes of why he got drafted (note that I didn't say No. 1 overall, just that he got drafted).
> 
> Collins is just a good-for-nothing bum and no more athletic or coordinated than I am. He's the walking definition of a guy who only started playing basketball because he was bigger and taller than everyone else.
> 
> And since I like Kwame only twice as much, that should tell you something about Kwame, too.


yea im sure your more athletic and coordinated then collins. dude you dont know anything about basketball you think its all about scoring but the guy doesnt even ask for the ball and lets others shoot which is good to have on your team. he can score here and then give him a break he was much better on the nets but memphis is so bad that he cant even help the lousy team with his defense


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grizzly Center Project part 1 : Kwame Brown*



nets1fan102290 said:


> yea im sure your more athletic and coordinated then collins. dude you dont know anything about basketball you think its all about scoring but the guy doesnt even ask for the ball and lets others shoot which is good to have on your team. he can score here and then give him a break he was much better on the nets but memphis is so bad that he cant even help the lousy team with his defense


You apparently don't understand hyperbole and probably haven't read many of my basketball-related opinions.

I feel bad for you. And your parents.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm suprised a guy that averages 1 & 2 has suppporters.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> I'm suprised a guy that averages 1 & 2 has suppporters.



hey dude you leave jason collins alone ok?! he only averages 1 and 2 because he plays just 20 minutes a game! if he played 40 minutes like everyone else in the league, he'd average 2 and 4 so shut up dude! you obviously don't know basketball!!! all you care about is scoring, rebounding, playing defense without fouling, being able to grab the ball when it comes toward you and being physically able to close your mouth. you're not smart enough to see all the OTHER INTANGIBLE STUFF jason collins brings to the court!!!

just look at his +/- rating! nuff said dude, nuff said!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> I'm suprised a guy that averages 1 & 2 has suppporters.


He's a 7-foot version of Yogi Stewart, except Yogi was twice the shot-blocker.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

:laugh: So from what I've heard Collins was a good defender because he was strong enough to bother some players so they couldn't get their shots off clean. He doesn't do anything else well.

I wonder how similar the Collins twins are to the Lopez twins from Stanford, at least in terms of hype and impact.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL @ the Nets fan impression. "He can score here and then." He can scores one point a game. From a shot within 5 feet of the hoop. Congratulations.


----------

